# Does your health plan cover abortions?



## jfhutson (Feb 10, 2012)

News stories about new health laws requiring religious organizations to cover birth control got me thinking, do many pro-life Americans already contribute to abortion insurance? A quick Google search confirmed that the majority of private employer-provided health plans cover abortion, and yet I have never heard anyone admonish anyone to check with there employer and refuse to be part of an abortion-covering health plan. Do you think Christians should do this, or at least politely confront the employer?


----------



## Andres (Feb 10, 2012)

good question...I'm not even sure how I would go about finding that out.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm with Samaritan Ministries. So NO. John, I go an play soccer on Mondays at Redeemer. Perhaps we need to meet one day.


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes. I am covered by my university. By law the University covers all foreign students and automatically get it when they are registered for at least 1 credit. Women are elligible up to 6 abortions per year according to the writen policy. Sad, no option, and at the end of the day, healthcare is my responsibility not that of my university, government or insurance company. I say this with sympathy, but it is the women who decide to get abortions that share the guilt principally not a secular government or insurance company.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 10, 2012)

jogri17 said:


> Yes. I am covered by my university. By law the University covers all foreign students and automatically get it when they are registered for at least 1 credit. Women are elligible up to 6 abortions per year according to the writen policy. Sad, no option, and at the end of the day, healthcare is my responsibility not that of my university, government or insurance company. I say this with sympathy, but it is the women who decide to get abortions that share the guilt principally not a secular government or insurance company.



SIX? SIX ABORTIONS PER YEAR? What is going on with these people? The government surely is guilty for any abortions students may perform: they allowed it and they paid it! Now the company is less guilty, since, I guess, the government makes them cover for abortions, but there's still an option there - abort or go bankrupt.

Now, answering the question: 
No, for two reasons: 
One, I have no health plan
Two, abortion is illegal here (against the will of my leftist rulers but, yeah, it's still illegal).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 10, 2012)

Our denominational plan through Blue Cross/Blue Shield does not cover elective abortions, according to the online benefits list.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 10, 2012)

We have our health insurance through Medi-share and they do not cover it.


----------



## christiana (Feb 10, 2012)

Too late! I'm now medicare and AARP. I had five pregnancies and delivered six healthy beautiful kids, including twins.


----------



## jfhutson (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess I should have figured that with so many ministers on this board the answer to my first question woud be no. I'm more interested in the second question. Do we have a moral obligation to refuse insurance coverage that covers abortions? I don't see how we can tell the magistrate that abortion ought to be a crime, and then enter a contract that pays for others' abortions. It seems that many are seeing this as wholly the employer's responsibility, and that's a biproduct of the stupid way we handle health insurance in this country. But at this point it's still a voluntary contract between employer and employee, although I know the costs of refusing employer-provided coverage and buying your own would be high.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




Romans922 said:


> John, I go an play soccer on Mondays at Redeemer. Perhaps we need to meet one day.



What time of year? You won't get me out there in this weather.


----------



## Edward (Feb 10, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> We have our health insurance through Medi-share



Medi-share isn't insurance. 

Medi-Share questions and answers (FAQs)


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know, since I would never think of seeking out this service, or should I say abomination. Now to up the ante on this question, should we outright refuse medical insurance if they start requiring (or badgering people to have) abortions, to avoid a penalty, like China does?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2012)

Edward said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > We have our health insurance through Medi-share
> ...



I know.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 11, 2012)

Because my Dad is in the military my entire family has Tricare which only covers abortion when the mothers life is at risk. 

It does NOT cover:


> Services and supplies related to a noncovered abortion
> Counseling, referral, preparation and follow-up for a noncovered abortion
> Abortions for fetal abnormality or for psychological reasons
> Selective reduction of multi-fetal gestations


----------



## Curt (Feb 11, 2012)

What health care plan?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 11, 2012)

jfhutson said:


> I guess I should have figured that with so many ministers on this board the answer to my first question woud be no. I'm more interested in the second question. Do we have a moral obligation to refuse insurance coverage that covers abortions? I don't see how we can tell the magistrate that abortion ought to be a crime, and then enter a contract that pays for others' abortions. It seems that many are seeing this as wholly the employer's responsibility, and that's a biproduct of the stupid way we handle health insurance in this country. But at this point it's still a voluntary contract between employer and employee, although I know the costs of refusing employer-provided coverage and buying your own would be high.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...



We play in the gym for most of the year. We just started a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jfhutson (Feb 11, 2012)

I also have Tricare as a reservist. It only seems to make it more scandalous that the government refuses to cover abortions for political reasons, but that the average pro-life American has no problem being part of a private health insurance plan which supports abortions.

Is everyone understanding me? The vast majority of Americans, when they start work, are offered a health insurance plan as part of compensation. It appears that most of these plans cover abortions. Therefore, most Americans are already supporting abortion-covering health insurance, even though the government does not (yet) require it. I've heard a lot of talk about how the new government requirements will force us to buy insurance that will include abortion coverage, but never anything about pro-life people refusing to enter private health insurance arrangements to avoid supporting abortion coverage. I still haven't heard an answer to whether we are required to do that.



Rufus said:


> Because my Dad is in the military my entire family has Tricare which only covers abortion when the mothers life is at risk.
> 
> It does NOT cover:
> 
> ...


----------

